# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  ما الفرق بين السؤال العلمي والسؤال الفلسفي

## صلاح بركان الجزائري

أرجوا من الأخوة الإجابة عن  هذا السؤال بطريقة المقارنة والحمد لله

----------


## خالد المرسى

ليتك توضح سؤالك أكثر؟

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

سأضرب لك مثالا
السؤال العلمي، كسؤال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للجارية: أين الله؟
فهذا جوابه سهل: في السماء
والسؤال الفلسفي، كسؤال الأشاعرة: إذا نزل الله من على عرشه في الثلث الأخير من الليل، 
فهل يخلو العرش من الله؟
فهذا جوابه - كما قال الشيخ الحويني - وانته مالك؟
تحشر مناخيرك في ملكوت الله ليه؟

----------


## صلاح بركان الجزائري

السؤال واضح ياخالد وضوح الشمس وأقول ليزيد الموسوي 
يختلف السؤال العلمي عن السؤال الفلسفي من حيث موضوع السؤال وطريقة البحث عن الجواب والهدف الذي نسعى من ورائه.
1 موضوع السؤال العلمي : هي الظواهر الكيميائة والفيزيائية والبيولوجية وغيرها التي هي موضوع العلوم التجربية مثل ماهي مكونات الماء فهذا سؤال علمي
2 موضوع السؤال الفلسفي : السؤال الفسفي يتجاوز ماهو حسي تجريبي إلى ما هو ميتافيزيقي 
3 أمثلة من الأسئلة العلمية : ماهي مكونات المادة ؟ وماهي مكونات الذرة ؟ فهذه أسئلة علمية فما هو الفرق بين السؤال العلمي والسؤال الفلسفي
4 أمثلة من الأسئلة الفلسفية  : ما أصل المادة ؟ هل هي مخلوقة أم أزلية ؟
والله إن هذا السؤال من أسهل الأسئلة بحيث هو أول الدروس المبرمجة لسنة الثانية ثانوي شعبة أداب وفلسفة هنا في الجزائر وطريقة المقارنة سهلة جدا   
______________________________  ____________________
تعلم فليس المــرء يولد عالما                                  وليس أخو الجهالة كمن هو يعلم 
______________________________  ____________________

----------


## خالد المرسى

نعم 
سؤالك واضح وضوح الشمس لكن عند طلبة الثانوية العامة وطلبة الجامعات الذين هم ضحية تربية علمية غير موفقة 
أما الدعاة الى الله الناجحين فليس سؤالك واضح عندهم، لأنهم يقرؤون مابين السطور ويعرفون خلفيات الموضوع

----------


## صلاح بركان الجزائري

أشكرك ياخالد على غيرتك على طلاب المسلمين إن أردت أنت أو من الإخوة أن أجيب لكم عن هذا السؤال الفلسفي بطريقة المقارنة سأجيب أنا عنه لأنني عندما طرحت هذا السؤال لم أرد به تعجيز لكن أريد التعلم من الأخرين ذوي العلم والله أعلم بما في الصدور 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

دعوني أوفي العلم في البحث حقه    وأشرب من كأس التعلم صافيا 
ومـــن قــال أنــــي سيد وأبن سيد    فقلمي وهذا الورق عمي وخاليا 
 صلاح بركان--*----------*-----------------------------------------------------

----------


## الاوزاعي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته:

السؤال - أو- السائل يقول:




> ما الفرق بين السؤال العلمي والسؤال الفلسفي



فنقول:
حتى نصل للإجابة الصحيحة، فإنه يتوجب علينا أولا تحليل السؤال، ومعرفة مراد صاحبه من ألفاظه!
بمعنى: ما هو المفهوم للسؤال العلمي عنده؟ أو فلنقل : ماذا تفهم من قولك العلم؟؟
وعلى ذات النسق يقال أيضاً:
ما هو مفهوم الفلسفة عندك؟
وعليه :
فإننا إذا ما وضعنا أمام أعيننا في هذا المبحث تعريف كل من العلم والفلسفة، فإنه وساعتئذ سيسهل علينا المقارنة فيما بينهما، وسنعلم ما يجمع بينهما وما يفرق!!
وبناء على ذلكم نستطيع التمييز ما بين السؤال العلمي والسؤال الفلسفي بالاعتماد على المعطيات المتوفرة بين أيدينا فيما يتعلق بالعلم والفلسفة!!
وتستطيع التفكير في مثال ما - أي مثال كان- في التفريق ما بين الأشياء!، فإنه لا سبيل لك لأن تعلم الفرق فيما بينهما دون احاطتك لماهية الشيء ومكوناته !.
وأخيرا فإني أحب التنبيه على أن مثل هذا السؤال قد تختلف الاجابة عليه من شخص لآخر، وذلكم يعتمد على ما يفهمه الشخص من قولنا ((فلسفة))، فقد أفهم -أنا- من هذه الكلمة معان قد تفهم أنت على عكسها تماما.
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.

----------

